
Algorithm could solve NP Complete problem in P time - calhoun137
https://medium.com/@calhoun137/this-algorithm-could-solve-np-complete-problem-in-p-time-6857b40d6586
======
xkapastel
> As a model for computation, P systems offer the attractive possibility of
> solving NP-complete problems in less-than exponential time. Some P system
> variants are known to be capable of solving the SAT (boolean satisfiability)
> problem in linear time and, owing to all NP-complete problems being
> equivalent, this capability then applies to all such problems. As there is
> no current method of directly implementing a P system in its own right,
> their functionality is instead emulated and therefore solving NP-complete
> problems in linear time remains theoretical. However, it has also been
> proven that any deterministic P system may be simulated on a Turing Machine
> in polynomial time.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P_system)

This is not as interesting as it sounds, since you're just trading exponential
time for exponential space. It's still not practical or very interesting.

------
bryanrasmussen
You seem to have been quite adamant in your recent posting history that this
is a major breakthrough
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=calhoun137](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=calhoun137)
but a lot of people don't seem to be of the same opinion.

~~~
eesmith
Indeed, calhoun137 appears to repeat a problem that I and another have pointed
out earlier. Quoting from this link:

> The basic idea is to make use of a practically infinite amount of computer
> power which grows exponentially in time.

The speed of light means computer power can only grow to cubic power - 4/3 π
(c T)³, to be precise.

If T is small then exponential growth may dominate, but as T continues to
grow, there's no getting around the speed of light limitation even in a
universe made of uniform computronium.

~~~
calhoun137
I agree with everything eesmith has said to me so far in our discussion. I
apologize for not communicating how seriously I take all of his replies to me,
or how helpful this is for my research

I am working on a very fun project making a 3d computer game in unity, its got
a beautiful user interface where you can play with the parameters of a single
self reproducing machine and it lands on a fake planet and you can do
(fake/simulated) physics experiments with imaginary "programmable self-
replicating 3d printers" and its all running a physics simulation of what a
real planet might be like, but you can adjust these parameters in the game
too.

It's inspired by John Conway's The Game of Life. It's quite fun! I believe I
have discovered an infinite family of new 3-dimensional self reproducing
machines, and own the website selfreproducingmachines.com for the purpose of
releasing this game as a free open source program when its finished

Thank you so much for keeping me in line and helping me with these ideas. It
means so much to me.

I did not post on this website so heavily because I didn't want to be
mercilessly dragged by people like eesmith who know much more about this than
me

I have many questions about a "fake math" theory I made up, where its kind of
like theoretical physics, but its about the mathematical theory of life,
evolution, dna; but from first principles

I have discovered the existence of mathematical laws which relate the
properties of the environment, and the local encoding of a single self
reproducing programmable machine, and the way these types of systems tend to
evolve

Clearly, I am very likely making a large number of conceptual mistakes at this
time. This is the purpose for my posting these articles on here. Any advice is
most welcome

